# 4 ring necks doves need home



## tina keller (Aug 14, 2003)

There are 4 ring neck doves in the SF Bay area who need a home. 3 are located at the Martinez shelter and 1 is at the San Jose shelter. Please contact me if you are in the area and could provide a nice home for these doves. Thanks! 

Tina Keller
[email protected]


----------

